# SSG Jeremie S. Border, 1/1 SFG (A)



## racing_kitty (Sep 5, 2012)

SSG Border, along with an Army EOD technician, were killed on 1September.  Link to press release here.



> FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, September 04, 2012) - A 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne) Soldier died during operations Sept. 1, in the Ghazni Province of Afghanistan in support of Operation Enduring Freedom-Afghanistan.
> 
> Staff Sgt. Jeremie S. Border, 28, a resident of Mesquite, Texas was assigned to 1st Battalion, 1st SFG (A) headquartered in Okinawa, Japan, as a Special Forces weapons sergeant.
> Border is survived by his mother Mary Lynn Border, and sister, Delaynie Kaye Roberts of Mesquite, Texas.
> ...


 
Fair winds and following seas, warrior.  Thank you for your devotion and sacrifice.


----------



## Dame (Sep 5, 2012)

Rest easy Sergeant.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 6, 2012)

RIP, Warrior.


----------



## CDG (Sep 6, 2012)

RIP SSGT Border.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 6, 2012)

Damn, 28 years old.  Rest easy Warrior.


----------



## TB1077 (Sep 6, 2012)

RIP SSG Border.  Thank you for your service and ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 6, 2012)

Blue Skies, Brother.  Your tour is finished, feast well in Valhalla.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 6, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## ProPatria (Sep 6, 2012)

RIP Warrior


----------



## moobob (Sep 6, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Sep 6, 2012)

May He Rest In Peace!


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 6, 2012)

Rest in Peace Warrior.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Sep 6, 2012)

R.I.P.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 7, 2012)

Rest in peace warrior.

F.M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace Warrior.


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 7, 2012)

Rest in peace, Gentlemen.


----------



## tova (Sep 7, 2012)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## ManBearPig (Sep 8, 2012)

RIP


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Rest in Peace SSG Border


----------



## Grimfury160 (Sep 8, 2012)

RIP


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Sep 10, 2012)

May He Rest In Peace!


----------



## CplKnox (Sep 14, 2012)

We graduated high school together and I was able to attend his funeral. The attendance was mind blowing.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 15, 2012)

CplKnox Please provide an Intro Post as per the agreed membership terms.

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/introductions-read-this-before-you-post.561/


----------



## policemedic (Sep 15, 2012)

RIP Warrior


----------

